# Nismo Body Kit question..



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey all.

Ran across some photos of this R34 from the 2002 Tokyo Auto Salon. Those of you who've been to Super Street's website probably recognize it as the blue MOVE Skyline from their event coverage section. I was just wondering if anyone had any idea what body kit was used on it? From looking around it APPEARS to be a complete Nismo kit, the parts appear to match up with the Nismo front bumper, spliter, side skirts, hood, and rear wing. If anyone knows for sure, could you let me know please? Thanks. 

Also, the wheels on this car, what are they? I've seen them on another car someplace, (can't remember where atm), but never saw the name. Again, if anyone knows, could you let me know? Thanks.

http://store5.yimg.com/I/machv_1719_8954338

More pictures are on Super Street's website, under their event coverage. (If you go to 2002 Tokyo Auto Salon pt1, then click on the SIGNAL Auto link then from that page go down a bit to where it says: Nissan Skyline w/Video, and click on that. It brings up a pop-up window with more pictures of that same car.)

http://www.superstreetonline.com

Again, thanks all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

No idea about the wheels but the car has Nismo side and rear skirts, Impul front bumper. Bonnet I believe is Move.


----------

